# I just bought this beginner bass...



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

It only comes in a black finish like every other <$1000.00 lefty. Is there any way I can change the finish w\out it costing me a fortune?

http://www.ibanez.com/bass/guitar.aspx?m=SR300DXL


----------



## Roidster (Aug 5, 2007)

first question would be
what kind of finish do you want ??????


----------



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

Roidster said:


> first question would be
> what kind of finish do you want ??????


ANYTHING.

I'd strip all of the paint off and put a clear coat on it if it were easy enough. Problem is the body is Agathis which I've never even seen.

I'm also considering just adding a custom tortoise pickguard just to add some contrast to the black paint.

What other options would I have?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

some reading for you 

http://www.myguitarsolo.com/usenet/threads_guitar/116577-1.html

http://www.agathis.info/guitars.php


http://www.westwindhardwood.com/hard_a.html the second sample. 


If it's black and painted I doubt that the grain would be that very good.


----------



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> some reading for you
> 
> http://www.myguitarsolo.com/usenet/threads_guitar/116577-1.html
> 
> ...


I found some pics on google images. I know that it will look like crap with a clearcoat. 

I think I'll go the pickguard route. Is there any problem installing a custom pickguard that I should know about?


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

skydigger said:


> I think I'll go the pickguard route. Is there any problem installing a custom pickguard that I should know about?


Play around with your design and get a good fit there should be no problems. If that bass has a polyester finish you wouldn't want to tackle it anyway unless you like heat guns and scrapers.:smile:


----------



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

couldn't get through to Axe Musics website yesterday, so the purchase was never made.

I think I've found an alternative now....


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

According to the info at the last site--(West Wind) Alder & Ash are both cheaper per board foot than Agathis--so it can't just be cost that makes them use it for the cheaper guitars & basses. It must also be availability and proximity to where the guitar is constructed (especially Indonesian factories.)

I have an ash guitar--and it's a great guitar wood.


----------



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

Agathis is common in Indonesia where this ibanez bass is made.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

skydigger said:


> Agathis is common in Indonesia where this ibanez bass is made.


That's what I said...


> It must also be availability and proximity to where the guitar is constructed (especially Indonesian factories.)


That was my reason for why they would use Agathis and not other woods--it is close to them and therefore is probably cheaper--as well as the labour is cheaper than anywhere that alder & ash are common.

Still if you move up ot the mid priced Ibanez basses you get basswood.
Or move up to this one and get mahogany and poplar burl--I've seen these in person--even nicer looking, and they play great--of course the extra price may not be an option for everybody.

And to get back on topic--If you don't like the black finish a custom pickguard is probably the best option.


----------

